# shutterfly versus smugmug versus imagekind



## skywalkerbeth (May 15, 2008)

Hello everyone

Which of the above would you prefer to use to sell your photos?  What are your experiences?

thanks!


----------



## Pooch-Photo (May 15, 2008)

I've been very happy with smugmug so far.  The price is right, the prints look great, and I like that they're family-owned.


----------



## mrcoons (May 16, 2008)

I am a very satisfied Smugmug customer as well. I arrived at my decision my setting up trial accounts with 5 or 6 different companies, uploading the same photos to each service and then ordered prints from each. 

I then asked myself which one was the best/easiest to upload to, order from and which produced the best prints. The customization and the services offered by Smugmug were not comparable to the other vendors I tried - as they weren't customizable and their reselling options were not very flexible. 

After all this I quickly discovered that Smugmug met my needs better than anyone else. I've used them for several years now and could not be happier.

I hope you find what is right for you and that this helps some.


----------



## TCimages (May 16, 2008)

Beth, I also like smugmug.  Lots of flexibility with the pro account.  Customizing your site can be tricky for new users, but they have lots of help files and a forum.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (May 17, 2008)

Hi thanks everyone! I already have a flickr account and really like it - I know that smugmug will import your photos but I don't want to just give it up - I'd rather have both for now. I found out imagekind teams with flickr and it's a little cheaper. But I'm still hearing "smugmug is better". The thing I like about Shutterfly is that you can sell greeting cards, not sure if Smugmug will do that.

MrCoons testimony is compelling!


----------



## TCimages (May 17, 2008)

They have what they call photo cards.  They also offer Special Greeting cards during the Holidays.  But if I remember right they were only available to members, not customers.  

Check out my site.  If you click buy this photo, you'll see tabs for the different things they offer.  Lots of mechandise stuff as well.  Clicking in the Quantity field will allow you to see a description of each item. 

Good luck


----------



## mrcoons (May 17, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Hi thanks everyone! I already have a flickr account and really like it - I know that smugmug will import your photos but I don't want to just give it up - I'd rather have both for now. I found out imagekind teams with flickr and it's a little cheaper. But I'm still hearing "smugmug is better". The thing I like about Shutterfly is that you can sell greeting cards, not sure if Smugmug will do that.
> 
> MrCoons testimony is compelling!



Beth, 

I still have a Flickr account as well as my Smugmug. I do not sell thru Flickr I just use it to promote my Smugmug site. Check it out at: Flickr


----------



## jg123 (May 28, 2008)

smugmug sounds good, you have to pay $149 a year to use the service?  Does anyone know if it is still a good service if myself and my customers are in Canada or does anyone know a good Canadian site that does the same?

thanks


----------



## pajaroblanco (Dec 18, 2008)

I like smugmug but I think it's a little too complicated for most people. Has anyone here tried picnanny? Their site looks good and is supposed to be really easy to use but I'm nervous about switching.


----------



## eyeye (Dec 18, 2008)

I have sold alot of pics though smugmug.  People say its easy for them to order from, I can price and they have alot of options.  I like that I dont have to mess aorund too much with people's orders - just adjust the final crop or switch if need be.


----------

